# 210Rs Speaker Separation



## adamdavid (Apr 2, 2013)

I have recently purchased a 2011 210 and am wanting to be able to separate the inside speakers from the outside. Currently the switch turns on or of the outside speakers but I cant run just the outside. Especially when the kids are napping i would still be able to use the radio outside and not disturb them. Any ideas? Thinking just adding another toggle switch would do it.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

My 2010 250RS is set up that you can toggle the speakers using the radio buttons - you push the volume button and use the fade. I can't remember off the top of my head the specifics - I think you toggle all the way left and that fades it to outside only. Totally agree that a switch would be much easier.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

sptddog said:


> My 2010 250RS is set up that you can toggle the speakers using the radio buttons - you push the volume button and use the fade. I can't remember off the top of my head the specifics - I think you toggle all the way left and that fades it to outside only. Totally agree that a switch would be much easier.


As Sptdog says , the Jenson radio/stereo that is standard equipment on our 2011---210RS has a way to do that adjustment using a combination of the fade setting --etc.--. Perhaps because I am "old" and not that great with electronics, but I find the radio very hard to "tune" on almost all of it's functions---Very frustrating, when in RV-ing. you have to always change it to the stations in the area you have traveled to. Even reading the pamphlet that came with the stereo I get very frustrated trying to adjust most settings on it. Perhaps it's just me ----But!!! Regards Marcel.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have found that most output functions of the Jensen radio are controlled by the volume control. A quick press in and "BAL 0 - 9" L or R speaker. Press again gives "FAD 0 - 9" L or R speaker. Fade adjusts inside to outside and balance is front to back.









This forum is the best thing since sliced bread. I have had my 210RS for two years. I always wondered why the volume of the outside speakers was so loud compared to the inside. It meant I could hardly hear the inside speakers when I switched to outside. Now I know why.
















Thanks for asking the question and letting me learn.


----------

